# AR muzzleloader



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What does the hive think? And, no, I don't think he just shoved the barrel into the receiver, there's a shoulder on the drawing that the barrel nut goodies would butt up against. 

http://www.kirbos.net/ar_smoke_pole/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda weird but nice looking!!! You'd give FWC a fuzzy feeling if they saw you out and about when smoke pole season is in!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally, I think black powder season has strayed from it's original intention.
I got into it because I enjoyed playing Daniel Boone. I was squirrel hunting in Saint Regis Mgt Area one day in the 80s and ran into a guy in the woods carrying a 50 cal. TC Hawken. I thought it was the coolest thing I'd ever seen so I bought one the next week.
Somehow, these in-line guns with scopes and this AR just don't fit my idea of "primitive" weapons. But I've never been in it for the meat so I don't mind having a disadvantage by carry a Hawken.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dumb, kinda defeats the purpose....


----------

